# Plants with my cichlids?



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been wanting to add some color to my cichlid tank and kind of thought my best option would be to add a couple plants. What's your guys take on java fern or any type of plant with cichlids? I have all Africans mostly from lake Malawi. Does this seem to add a lot algae to the tank? 
Thanks


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

I added plants to my Malawi tank a little bit ago and I'm regretting it...Yea, they look nice, but I've got a few fish that love to pick up the substrate and move it around, resulting in the plants being uprooted and I've got to catch them.

Other people will have different opinions.


----------



## bogdan (Aug 5, 2014)

I will atempt to grow some Anubias nana in my tank. It has tough leaves and it grips on the rocks rather than in your substrate.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

I was planning on tying the java to rocks, and the same thing for the Anubias...I figured the cichlids would munch on the leaves, so this is why I wanted to ask around!


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Could you provide a list of the Malawian fish you are keeping, it makes a major difference to which plants to recommend.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

3 x yellow lab
2 x yellow tail acei 
2 x cobalt blue
1 x livingstonii 
1 x johanni 
1 x rusty
1 x orange one that I have no idea what it is, was in a assorted tank


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Stick with Anubias and Java Fern.


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

I haven't kept Malawis, but anubias and bucephalandra grew well in my goldfish tank.
They were firmly tied to rocks and woods so that goldfish couldn't uproot them.


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Als49 said:


> I haven't kept Malawis, but anubias and bucephalandra grew well in my goldfish tank.
> They were firmly tied to rocks and woods so that goldfish couldn't uproot them.


bucephalandra is a rare and expensive plant over here.


----------



## hutchiau (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for the responses guys! Helps a lot!


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

rennsport2011 said:


> Als49 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't kept Malawis, but anubias and bucephalandra grew well in my goldfish tank.
> ...


I see. Bucephalandra is readily available and very cheap here compared to anubias.

If java fern (microsorum) or african fern (bolbitis) is cheaper, they can be used, too. As long as they're tied tightly to woods or rocks.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I have both Anubias and Java Fern in my cichlid tanks and the cichlids pretty much leave them along for the most part. Only problem I have is with my Synodontis eupterus catfish, they love to eat the leaves of the Anubias.


----------



## Napier19 (Jul 15, 2014)

Just in case anyone has a question about plants and CA/SA cichlids, all i can say is good luck!! I planted 50 dwarf sag and five jungle val in my new world tank. I finished up at 12 noon, got off work at 5 came in and found EVERY Plant floating at the top. SMH


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi all,

We all know that Anubias grow on driftwood and some on rocks now the one I bought here in Dubai are on wood and i know that driftwood makes the PH level low although I have on 3 of the plants on a size of 5 inches driftwood and to control ph I have crushed corals in my external filter tray and few inside the tank also.

but you think I should untie them from wood and put them on a rock.


----------



## Jet915 (Sep 26, 2014)

I've added several anubias and java fern to my cichlid tank by super glueing them to the driftwood (google it). Works great and the plants don't go anywhere.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Yes I have tied them with a thin nay-loon tread to small driftwood and now I notice that few of the leaves started to turn yellow. how to fix that?


----------



## velowerks (Oct 12, 2014)

I have 4 plants (various tougher plants) in my 6ft with 38 cichlids and 12 cats and have simply taken small pieces of volcanic rock with 2-4 holes in, stuffed a cotton wool wrapped plant (the root system wrapped) and stuffed it in a hole and glued it in a little, 5 bucks a plant, 10 for the rock, and I can move em round change the tank layout around the drift wood and the fish cant uproot or destroy it! Occasionally a plant gets abit eaten, so I pull it out, let it grow green again in a separate tank n throw it back in! :thumb:


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

cool thanks ill try that but I could not find anti fungal silicone in UAE


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You do NOT want to use any silicone that has anti-fungal properties for your aquarium.


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

I know that to many "dyed in the wool" plant people, this will be a 'sacrilegious' suggestion, but have you ever thought of using artificial plants? They look good, don't get eaten, can be well anchored and do last. Some of the craft stores have very nice examples, whether they be plastic or silk. In my mind, in addition to being attractive and adding color, they provide much needed structure to provide refuges and visual blocks to help lower aggression. For me, artificial plants provide all of these things. And to boot, the fish don't seem to notice the difference or even care :thumb: Just sayin'.


----------



## whocares1980 (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice idea can you please name your fishes? they look beautiful one i know is yellow jewel right?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

whocares1980 said:


> Nice idea can you please name your fishes? they look beautiful one i know is yellow jewel right?


Thanks.
Pic #1: Tahuantinsuyoa macantzatza (Inca Stone cichlid)
pic #2: Thorichthys pasionis
pic#3: South American mix:Uaru amphiacanthoides, Acarichthys heckelii, Guianacara geayi, Geophagus abalios, Satanoperca leucosticta, Geophagus sp. Red Head Tapajos, Geophagus pindare
pic#4: Hyselecara temporalis (Chocolate cichlid)


----------



## Als49 (Jul 11, 2014)

Live plants such as anubias, microsorum and bucephalandra are very good to have in the tanks because many hobbyists and professionals realize that live plants are beneficial biological filters. I use live plants in all of my tanks including cichlids and goldfish that are notorious plant eaters! Using the right plants that are tied to rocks or woods, the plants will grow well and not disturbed by the fish.

Here's my Tanganyikan planted tank with Multies, Julies, Calvus, Anubias and Bucephalandra.

Danau Jenaka Multi 2.0 by AldianP, on Flickr

Danau Jenaka Multi 2.0 by AldianP, on Flickr

Danau Jenaka Multi 2.0 by AldianP, on Flickr

I also have discus planted tank as well.


----------

